# Monitor Kaufberatung: 24, 26 oder 27 "?



## 8800 GT (8. Dezember 2009)

Sodale, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür-ich weß auch schon so in etwa was ich mir kaufen möchte, nur noch nicht genau. Es soll ein neuer PC Monitor werden, mit TV Empfang. Ich schwanke zwischen 3 Geräten: 
1:
Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD LCD/TFT-ThinClient-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
2:Samsung SyncMaster P2470HD TFT/LCD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
3:Samsung SyncMaster T260HD TFT/LCD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

1: der größte, mit nr.2 der neuste und der eleganteste, aber auch der teuerste
2:mit 24 Zoll vllt etwas zu klein?
3: schon etwas älter, und leider 16:10. trotzdem zu empfehlen?


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Dezember 2009)

was ist denn?


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Dezember 2009)

27 Zoll ist verdampt groß, hast du dir die Monitore schon angeguckt. Ich habe einen 24er ich finde das reicht voll für einen PC Monitor aus. Holl dir lieber denn 24er und noch einen günstigen 22er oder kleiner davon wirst du mehr haben als von dem 27er.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Dezember 2009)

was soll ich denn dann mit 2 Monitoren?


----------



## Caspar (10. Dezember 2009)

Zwei sind recht praktisch zum arbeiten, besonders wenn du mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig geöffnet hast. Zum zocken ist natürlich ein großer besser, wie du die Größe empfindest hängt von dir und deinem Abstand zum Monitor ab. Ich habe einen 27" Dell, habe ca 70cm Abstand und empfinde das gerade noch als angenehm. Da du offensichtlich Fernsehen möchtest machen 2 natürlich weniger Sinn als einer. 

Der 2470HD ist keine schlechte Wahl, ebenso der 2770HD. Jetzt ist nurnoch die Größe entscheidend. Dabei solltest du nach dem Abstand gehen. Messe das bestenfalls mal aus und berichte von den Ergebnissen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

falls du auch spiele willst würd ich max nen 24"er nehmen, weil dann die Auflösung ideal zum Bildschirm passt.. Crysis z.B. sieht sicher nicht so schön aus mit 1650x1050 auf nem 27"..

auch der destopbetrieb sieht schwammig aus, bei größer als 24zoll--

Grüße


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> falls du auch spiele willst würd ich max nen 24"er nehmen, weil dann die Auflösung ideal zum Bildschirm passt.. Crysis z.B. sieht sicher nicht so schön aus mit 1650x1050 auf nem 27"..
> 
> auch der destopbetrieb sieht schwammig aus, bei größer als 24zoll--
> 
> Grüße


wieso denn auflsg 1650 auf 1050?
Ich sitze 80 cm vom Moni ernfernt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

80cm? ich auch etwa.., beim Spielen beug' ich mich aber gerne nach vorn, besonders wenn's um's Zielen geht..^^

Ich finde 24" derzeit ideal, native Auflösung sind 1920x1080, das passt sehr gut.. bei mehr Zoll würde ich mir auch eine höhere Auflösung wünschen. Aber da wird's sehr teuer. Ich würde dir zur 24" raten. Wirst es nicht bereuen. 

Welche Auflösung bevorzugst du denn beim Spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2009)

ich hab 23 zoll nbei 1920x1080. abstand ca. 50-80cm, je nach spiel 

größer dürfte der aber echt nicht sein. 24, o.k, aber dann isses echt genug. bei PES10 zB setz ich mich extra mit dem stuhl sogar was nach hinten.


----------



## Caspar (10. Dezember 2009)

_falls du auch spiele willst würd ich max nen 24"er nehmen, weil dann die Auflösung ideal zum Bildschirm passt.. Crysis z.B. sieht sicher nicht so schön aus mit 1650x1050 auf nem 27".._

Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Die größe des Bildes ansich ist dafür überwältigend. Da er den Bildschirm auch als Fernsehr nutzen möchte bieten sich die 27" ja wieder an. Das ist also Geschmackssache. 

_auch der destopbetrieb sieht schwammig aus, bei größer als 24zoll--_

Bei mir ist alles gestochen scharf, ich kann dir also nicht zustimmen.


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Dezember 2009)

ich spiele natürlich viel, aber hauptsächlich Testdrive unlimited, also Rennspiele. Manchmal auch Crysis.
Also der 27er?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

nutzt du den PC auch nicht zum arbeiten/surfen etc...?? weil das echt kacke aus sieht im WIN Betrieb... wäre so als wenn ich im Destop 1650x1050 auf meinen 24" bringe... total matschig...

 falls dich das nicht stört, ginge auch der 27"


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Dezember 2009)

nochmal ne frage: käme auch ein 32 Zöller in frage bezüglich der auflösung? Dann würde ich auch 1,20m beim PC Betrieb vom Bildschirm entfernt sitzen
Philips 32PFL5604H LCD/TFT-Fernseher: TFT/LCD-Fernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Ecle (12. Dezember 2009)

Du willst größer, wir wollen kleiner. Was sollen dann noch die Fragen? 
Aufm 32 Zoll zocken ist echt krank 
Aber musst du natürlich selbst wissen.
Auflösung ist i.O. Bei der Größe muss man eh extrem weit wegsitzen und dann bemerkt man die relativ geringe Pixeldichte nicht mehr


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Dezember 2009)

wieso is zocken auf 32er krank?
Ist so ein Fehrseher überhaupt PC tauglich?


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

Naja also zum zocken kannst du den schon benutzen, vielleicht auch mal zum browsen, aber wirklich arbeiten kann man mit sowas (finde ich) nicht. Du verlierst die Übersicht, weil alles so weit außeinandergezogen ist - weil die Auflösung ist die selbe die auf einem 24er.

so far


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Dezember 2009)

also bei zocken werde ich im Vergleich zum 27er bzw 24er bis auf die Größe keinen Qualitätsunterschied feststellen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Dezember 2009)

> Qualitätsunterschied feststellen?


 klar bei den billigen 27" kannst du keinen Bombenkontrast und keine gute Reaktionszeit erwarten.. 

beim 32"TV ist das Problem, dass die sich oft nur auf 800x600 betrieben lassen, auch wenn sie FullHD bieten sollten.. sind eben TVs, keine PC-TFTs.. 

hab's auch schon ausprobiert..^^


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> klar bei den billigen 27" kannst du keinen Bombenkontrast und keine gute Reaktionszeit erwarten..
> 
> beim 32"TV ist das Problem, dass die sich oft nur auf 800x600 betrieben lassen, auch wenn sie FullHD bieten sollten.. sind eben TVs, keine PC-TFTs..
> 
> hab's auch schon ausprobiert..^^


du meinst dass der 27er von samsung ein billig Gerät ist?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Dezember 2009)

ahh, sorry hatte das nicht mehr im Kopf.. ne der schaut gut aus!! 

wenn du nicht gerade Crysis zockst sollte die GTX275 für alle Spile in 1920x1080 und 2/4x AA reichen!


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> ahh, sorry hatte das nicht mehr im Kopf.. ne der schaut gut aus!!
> 
> wenn du nicht gerade Crysis zockst sollte die GTX275 für alle Spile in 1920x1080 und 2/4x AA reichen!


ok, vllt wirds trotzdem der 32 Zöller, weiß noch net, denn da ihr sagt dass man da keinen Qualitätsverlust hinnehmen muss...mal schauen.
Als Graka kommt Ende 2009 oder Anfang 2010 hoffentlich ne neue Nvidia in den Rechner, wenn die bis dahin draußen sind, wenn nicht dann ne 5870.


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab erst heute gelesen, dass die neuen nVidias wohl erst im Februar kommen. Wie gesagt, zum Spielen sollte auch ein 32er taugen, zum Arbeiten brauchst du aber was richtiges.

so far


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ich hab erst heute gelesen, dass die neuen nVidias wohl erst im Februar kommen. Wie gesagt, zum Spielen sollte auch ein 32er taugen, zum Arbeiten brauchst du aber was richtiges.
> 
> so far


naja was heist arbeiten. Ich chatte, surfe halt im Inet, warum soll das nicht gehen?


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Dezember 2009)

Habe jetzt mal alles überflogen und holl dir wie die meisten sagen einen 24er, der reicht aus und die Auflösung ist am besten.


----------



## midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

Weil das Bild bei 32" einfach zu weit auseinandergezogen wird. Es ist halt "nur" fullHD, dafür aber auf 84?cm Diagonale als auf 48?cm, schlagt mich wenn die Angaben nicht ganz stimmen...

so far


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (13. Dezember 2009)

das Problem ist auch das ein Ferseher mit FullHD, kein TFT mit FullHD ist.. die meisten TVs haben zu weing Hz um auch beim PC die FullHDauflösung darstellen zu können.. wenn du Glück ahst lässt sich das BIld noch 1650x1050 zwingen..


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> das Problem ist auch das ein Ferseher mit FullHD, kein TFT mit FullHD ist.. die meisten TVs haben zu weing Hz um auch beim PC die FullHDauflösung darstellen zu können.. wenn du Glück ahst lässt sich das BIld noch 1650x1050 zwingen..


ok, danke für die ganzen Infos an alle!!

Ich werde mir dann den 24er bestellen
Grüße


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. Dezember 2009)

Dann viel Spaß damit!


----------

